# Mont St Michel parking



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Where is best place to park for the day , and how do you get there? Booked on campsite so do not need to stay


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just drive up the causeway until you reach the car park on the right. We were there last April and were charged 12 euros. This *included* parking overnight.

The picture shows the parking area for the Motorhomes at the the top and top left.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Parking overnight ONLY if it's not a high tide.









My gallery
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Mont-St-Michel/17098210_n3RVFn#1295540395_VCrvxk3


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Parking overnight ONLY if it's not a high tide.


High tide is twice a day, every day.

It's only *occasionally* too high. This is posted on the site to forewarn you, whenever it's likely.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Indeed the money grub collector informs you when paying. Still same price regardless and for what?

it is a lovely view but my impression of the inside is like Scarborough and full of seaside tat shops


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you have bikes, a scooter or don't mind a pleasant walk stay on the aire opposite the hotel verte In the village. Great big pitches, hookup and services for I think about 9 euros.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

JohnGun said:


> Where is best place to park for the day , and how do you get there? Booked on campsite so do not need to stay


We stayed at this campsite

http://www.camping-haliotis-mont-sa...rsion-camping-haliotis-mont-saint-michel.html

As the site info says it is just 9km (about 5.5 miles). At that time there was a bus going over/back to Mont Saint Michelle several times per day and it only costs a few Euro.

We left out MH at the campsite and took the bus - no worries about when the tide comes in or out etc


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

*Parking at Mont St. Michel*

Just returned from France and visited Mont St. Michel with my french friends. Thye told us that from next year (?) no vehicles will be allowed to park there, day or night.

They are building a huge car park just outside the town and visitors will have to use shuttle buses to/from Mont St. Michel.

Apologies to all you experienced and well travelled MH owners who may already know this...... This was our first ever trip to France in our newly acquired MH! What a fab time we had too! We learnt a lot, made a few mistakes but undoubtedly made the best decision EVER in buying a motorhome. Can't wait to go again!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Here you go Ron and Sue....

http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/index_uk.html

Glad you enjoyed your trip to France, one of many no doubt.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ron and Sue

glad you loved France it is addictive isn't it. We always seem to find new and interesting places to see mingled in with a few favourites. 

Currently on the aire at Florac near the Tarn Gorges which we will be doing when we can be bothered to move the van.

I've said this before but I think le mont will be all the better when the car park is flooded and it's turned back to a proper island


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Parking overnight ONLY if it's not a high tide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning to stay allafternoon and overnight next month, how will I know if the tide will be too high to park overnight!

Regards,
Philip


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The money collector will tell you when he still takes the FULL price off you :lol:

It was last September when we visited and it was High for us


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/index_uk.html


We looked round the exhibition a few years ago when things were just getting started. My first thought was to hope that all the calculations for "Returning Mont St Michel to the Sea" had been done properly or otherwise, some time in 2012, there will be a ghastly silence when they open the barrage and one of France's national treasures disappears up to its pinnacle under the waves !

On Techno's photo earlier you can see the aire in the village:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4151

There is a clump of trees on the extreme right of the photo and the aire is in among those. Look carefully and you can see a roof.

G


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

You've already had a few suggestions where to stay so all you have to do is time it right. It took us 90 minutes to get along the short congested road. Go very early or late. 

Keith.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

kc10 said:


> You've already had a few suggestions where to stay so all you have to do is time it right. It took us 90 minutes to get along the short congested road. Go very early or late.
> 
> Keith.


What time of the year did you visit ?

Philip


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

We were there at the start of this month and it was chaos. 

Keith.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Keith,

July and August are very busy in France, national holidays and full of Brits visiting Mont St Michael ! Hopefully, when we visit in Septemeber there will be less visitors. Might even be lucky enough to miss those high tides!
Philip


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes things would be better if it wasn't for all the tourists.  

Hope you enjoy it. 

Keith


----------

